# lying down while eating



## BanJojo (Dec 17, 2008)

My dog I just noticed is eating her dinner and lying on the floor as she does it. Is this wierd or problematic? Does it mean she's tired or sick? She seems just as lively as usual. We just started feeding her twice a day instead of once, because she was still skinny from when we adopted her. She's having trouble finishing, though.


----------



## amynrichie (Sep 3, 2008)

my lab/mix pup lies down to eat, there is nothing wrong with her, she just prefers it that way.


----------



## BanJojo (Dec 17, 2008)

She just fell asleep while eating, which is extremely cute...I think she must just be tired.


----------



## Newf-owner (Nov 16, 2008)

You may want to consider a elevated food bowls(s), if you have'nt already done so. It will help w/ digestion, also prevents the dog from lying down to eat.


----------



## BanJojo (Dec 17, 2008)

Is it bad for her to lie down?


----------



## SophieOwner (Sep 20, 2008)

BanJojo said:


> Is it bad for her to lie down?


A really dumb dog will choke. I've only seen that happen once. It was a really dumb dog.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Newf-owner said:


> You may want to consider a elevated food bowls(s), if you have'nt already done so. It will help w/ digestion, also prevents the dog from lying down to eat.


That is up for debate. I've heard differing opinions on the subject.



SophieOwner said:


> A really dumb dog will choke. I've only seen that happen once. It was a really dumb dog.


That is also up for interpretation. My dogs used frequently gag and choke on their food. It has nothing to do with their intelligence as both are very smart. It has to do with how hungry they are. The hungrier they are, the faster they will eat thus choking/gagging. A way to combat this is to feed small, more frequent meals...which also aids in preventing bloat.

My Mastiff has always laid down to eat. I've never really thought anything of it. He weighs a lot so he prefers to lean on something or lay down if he can. There isn't any harm in it. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Toby always lies down to eat.


----------



## BanJojo (Dec 17, 2008)

She's actually really underweight, so her weight isn't the problem. Probably she's just exhausted from a long day.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Dogs have personal preferances, just as we do. My male likes to lay down and munch away, the girls stand.


----------

